# Visa for child born to US parents



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Here's one I hadn't thought of before...
My wife and I (both US citizens) just had a baby here in Manila. Obviously, he is a US citizen by birth (we are in the process now of getting his CRBA and passport).
Does anyone here know how this works?
For instance, does he need to have a visa issued? If so, when? (in other words, how long can he stay here on a US passport that has no RP entry stamp?)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Here's one I hadn't thought of before...
> My wife and I (both US citizens) just had a baby here in Manila. Obviously, he is a US citizen by birth (we are in the process now of getting his CRBA and passport).
> Does anyone here know how this works?
> For instance, does he need to have a visa issued? If so, when? (in other words, how long can he stay here on a US passport that has no RP entry stamp?)


First, Congratulations on the new baby.. A friend of ours did the same thing but at the moment I don't have access to information for the questions you have. However, their baby is almost 2yrs old now and still here in the islands.
I have a feeling that the Dept of State at the embassy would most likely have a correct answer for you.
Don't forget too, that you can apply (at the embassy) for and receive Social Security benefits for your child. He/she would need a separate deposit for the $$$ and it does NOT reduce your own social amt. 
So while you are going through the process you are now, be sure to apply for the extra dollars for your child. That can be collected until he/she turns 18yrs old.


Good Luck and enjoy new parenthood...


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Child Born to US Citizens in the Philippines*



mrcurtis08 said:


> Here's one I hadn't thought of before...
> My wife and I (both US citizens) just had a baby here in Manila. Obviously, he is a US citizen by birth (we are in the process now of getting his CRBA and passport).
> Does anyone here know how this works?
> For instance, does he need to have a visa issued? If so, when? (in other words, how long can he stay here on a US passport that has no RP entry stamp?)


mrcurtis,

Is your wife of Filipino heritage? My reason for asking, if this is so, you child can be eligible for dual citizenship. The US Embassy, like Jet Lag suggested is your best source for answers and information.


----------



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!
No, my wife is not of Filipino heritage, so that's not an option. Also, I'm not collecting SS, so I doubt that I could do so for my son (unless there's something about that I don't understand). I will contact the embassy and see what they say.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mrcurtis08 said:


> Thanks for the replies!
> No, my wife is not of Filipino heritage, so that's not an option. Also, I'm not collecting SS, so I doubt that I could do so for my son (unless there's something about that I don't understand). I will contact the embassy and see what they say.


As far as I know, you do not need to be collecting SS for your child to receive a benefit. They will do a background check and DNA as well for your paternity claim.
For the SS benefits, if you are not in Manila, you might want to save a trip and email Social Security at 
the web address listed on this page.


Best of luck..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> As far as I know, you do not need to be collecting SS for your child to receive a benefit. They will do a background check and DNA as well for your paternity claim.
> For the SS benefits, if you are not in Manila, you might want to save a trip and email Social Security at
> the web address listed on this page.
> 
> ...


I think this is only if the parents are old enough to get it themselves but not sure about the part that they have to also be receiving it. Luckily US websites are usually up to date and this can be researched easily lol

Not all of us are of SS age yet! haha


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Retirement benefits*



cvgtpc1 said:


> I think this is only if the parents are old enough to get it themselves but not sure about the part that they have to also be receiving it. Luckily US websites are usually up to date and this can be researched easily lol
> 
> Not all of us are of SS age yet! haha


According to US Social Security, if you have worked 30 years, or more, you can retire, even if you are not 66 years of age. If you were working and because disabled in such a way that you would be unable to work, you would receive what is called, S.S.R.D.I., which is Social Security Retirement Disability Insurance. You also have the option to do some extra work and have extra income, however, there is a ceiling for this additional income. If you earn greater than $14,400US in a year, for every $2US you earn over this amount, $1US is taken from your pension. If you earn less than $25,000US a year, you may not even have to file a tax return. However, if you receive any kind of income, such as oil and/or gas income, this must be reported. The thing is, it is not easy to qualify for disability, you have to go through a medical examination by an SSA physician. 

My reason for saying this, I retired, officially, as of 5 Oct 2001, due to a medical disability. I had had a heart attack in 1993 but was still working. I didn't file for disability until 2003 and for 6 months, I was on S.S.I., then as of 2004, I was officially retired as of 5 Oct 2001, after working for 32 years. I actually received back benefits which helped me a lot, then as of 2005, I received full Medicare benefits. I met my future wife, a Filipina, in Feb 2005, married her, in the Philippines Jul 2007, came to stay permanently in the Philippines Sept 2008. Since Medicare doesn't work outside the USA and its territories, I had to fund my own medical care. The bottom line here is it may be possible for you to receive benefits for your child. Just check the website that Jet Lag posted. Good luck.


----------

